# Do I need a new axle?



## guffey (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi folks, This is a great site. I've really enjoyed browsing around.....

My dad's boat and trailer have been parked for about 15 years and I want to get it ready to use for the summer.  The trailer is a 1973 Cox that my dad bought new. I am replacing the old hubs and bearings and when I pulled them off I was kind of surprised to see the condition of the axle. Both sides are scored and have some rust. This side is worse than the other.

So the question is, do I need a new axle? And if so, will it be easy enough for a dufus with no mechanical skills like myself to replace it?  

Any thoughts are appreciated

Thanks


----------



## guffey (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's how the boat and trailer have been stored for the last 15 years or so.


----------



## clarkbre (Apr 28, 2010)

It looks like you have a great boat and trailer to start with. It was definitely stored correctly for minimal weather damage.

Your axle appears to be in good overall condition. It’s tough to tell from the pictures though. A little rust on the spindle isn’t terrible. However, the scoring could be a concern. Where the bearings touch the spindle is where you need to look. If where the bearings touch is worn down (indented) then the bearings won’t seat correctly on the axle. This will cause constant wheel wobble no matter how tight you have the outer nut. For the actual cost of replacing both hubs and bearings, a new axle would not be much more expensive.

I rebuilt a Shorelander trailer a few years ago with the indention problem. For the sake of building a sound trailer, I replaced the axle completely. Dust cap to dust cap, the axle was only about $150. Matched with new tires and lighting, the trailer worked perfect.

On a side note, if you go new or stay original, I would consider beefing up the axle mounting points. The u-bolt/plate setup works but I’d consider using 2 u-bolts and a plate with 4 holes on each side. Again, it’s just part of having a good piece of mind knowing that it’s overly strong and functional.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 28, 2010)

If you have to buy new hubs i'd just spend an extra 50 to 100 and have a machine shop make you a new axle. Atleast you know everything is 100% and done correctly (run-out measured ect ect)

replacing an axle is about as simple as you could want it to be. cut them 4 rusty nuts off and your done. i'd second the getting some beefyer ubolts


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 28, 2010)

Trailer wheel and frame (maybe just a Texas store) will sell the axle for about $150 just like above and will have everything. If your not sure then just replace it and that way you will know that everything is ready to go.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 29, 2010)

If the spindles are scored you will need a new axle or you will ruin the bearings in your new hubs pretty quickly. It is a very easy and relatively inexpensive process to replace an axle. 

I got a new custom made axle, springs and hubs for my trailer for $170 CAD all in.

Check out my trailer rebuild - https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=13166

Cheers,
BC


----------



## guffey (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions....

It doesn't feel like there are indentations where the bearings sit on the spindle but I guess if I'm going to beef up those U-bolts and plates, it makes sense to just go ahead and replace the axle. I have already purchased new hubs, bearings, lights, wiring and winch, so at this point what's a couple of extra bucks.  

I don't really know of a local machine shop around here to get something custom made but we do have a Tractor Supply (TSC) a few towns over. Any opinions on axles from TSC?

BC - I read through your thread (a couple of times actually) You did an awesome job on that trailer. In fact, your project along with BassBlasters were part of what inspired me get this trailer back on the road.

Thanks guys.....this forum is great.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 29, 2010)

guffey said:


> Thanks for the suggestions....
> 
> It doesn't feel like there are indentations where the bearings sit on the spindle but I guess if I'm going to beef up those U-bolts and plates, it makes sense to just go ahead and replace the axle. I have already purchased new hubs, bearings, lights, wiring and winch, so at this point what's a couple of extra bucks.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. You will be glad you replaced everything. I spent about $700 all in to rebuild my trailer. I have a lot more peace of mind when I am on the road knowing all the guts are brand new.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 29, 2010)

> I don't really know of a local machine shop around here to get something custom made but we do have a Tractor Supply (TSC) a few towns over. Any opinions on axles from TSC?



look for a place that works on heavy equipment. if they dont do it they'll know where to send you. didnt know tsc sold axles


----------



## guffey (May 1, 2010)

Hey Mike, I took your suggestion and stopped by a local place that does heavy equipment trucks and trailers etc. The guy I talked to was really nice. He told me to just bring in my old axle and they'd see what they can set me up with. 

I got the axle and springs off the trailer this morning and I'll take it in on Monday. If the price is right I'll get the whole thing, since those springs are pretty rusty too. I think that's going to be the best option for me.

Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## guffey (May 19, 2010)

Well, it's been a busy couple of weeks. I took my old axle along with the old springs into the local place that does heavy equipment trucks and trailers. I was able to get a new axle (dust cap to dust cap) for $195. I found new leaf springs online at Eastern Marine. So altogether I wound up replacing the whole axle and suspension for $252 plus the mounting hardware. I was happy  

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## BaitCaster (May 19, 2010)

Good job. You've essentially got a brand new trailer now!


----------



## clarkbre (May 20, 2010)

Right on. Your trailer looks great. Are those new rims and tires as well? 

So, what's next on the list? I'd like to see more pics of your boat.


----------



## guffey (May 21, 2010)

Thanks guys......yeah Clark, those are new also. So far I've replaced wheels, tires, hubs, bearings, axle, springs, lights, wiring, coupler (just the insides), winch and winch strap. Seems that once I opened my wallet I couldn't get the thing closed. :shock: 

I still need to replace the bunk carpet....hopefully the bunks are ok. I want to strip it all down and prime and paint it, but I decided that for now I would just address the worst of the rust and postpone the whole paint project to the end of fishing season (or more likely, next spring).

The boat itself was in pretty good shape. I replaced the transom board and the motor mount board and mostly just cleaned it up. I'll start a new thread in the boat forum with pics (and progress).

A few days ago I took the trailer to get its NYS inspection....it passed. =D> 

Today I took the boat for a 'leak test' at my favorite lake about 25 miles away. The trailer worked great! I was concerned that the new springs might be too stiff and the boat would bounce a lot but it turned out it was not a problem. The boat did not bounce at all. The trailer towed well and I was definitely psyched! The boat passed the leak test as well. I had a couple of rivets that were weepers but within an hour they were dry and stayed that way. We even caught a few fish, so it ended up being a great day


----------

